# Hello from Auburn, AL



## joliver449 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guys! My name's Josh. While I'm not new to smoking meat or Smoking-Meat.com, I just realized yesterday there was a forum that I was missing out on! I'm currently in pharmacy school at Auburn University. I picked up smoking meat when I was out at a local chain bbq restaurant. As I was eating the dry overpriced meat, I was thinking for this price I could make meat twice as good and twice as much. I'm self taught and I have the most basic of a cue setup (ECB). I have successfully done prok, chicken, turkey, and beef cuts. My overall favorite is the Boston Butt so far. I like to think of myself as an "on the uprise" smoker. I only know a few basics but I know enough to make my friends and family go crazy. I probably won't ever be good enough to compete in competitions or anything but I know as long as I love doing it, I'll be still smoking when I'm 90 years old.


----------



## bamasmoker (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to SMF its a great place and great people here. My favorite is Boston butts and ribs. But I will smoke anything and try it. Take the

free 5 day couse it really helps.  Great game yesterday good luck down the road. RTR..


----------



## eman (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to SMF! But ya got to get rid of that UGLY apron.LOL


----------



## dave54 (Nov 27, 2010)

welcome you;ll love it here

  Great bunch of guys here to help with anything


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 27, 2010)

First off Welcome Josh to SMF. Well your bird looks good but the one things that screwed up like Bob (eman) said that  Apron is really ulgy. Chomp Chomp. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## bluechip (Nov 27, 2010)

eman said:


> Welcome to SMF! But ya got to get rid of that UGLY apron.LOL


I agree.....Welcome to the site and that was a great introduction. It sounds like we are very close in our knowledge of smoking and as long as I can impress family and friends that's good enough for me. Like they said, take the 5 day class, it's got some good basic knowledge in it.

And if Auburn is there for the NC, I will be cheering them on....


----------



## meateater (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Nice looking bird you smoked there.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 27, 2010)

Well great time of day, ain't you just precious. One hell of a football team ya got there too. I love the boston butts because they are just soooo yummy. Good luck and looking forward to some great pictures of your, umm, butt. LOL!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. You don't have to compete to be able to make great Q. I think you've got the right attitude to have some fun with wood, smoke, and Q. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 27, 2010)

HEY bud and welcome to the smf,everybody likes to kid around and joke/have fun and learn.mostly we all like to drool over others q-view.oh yeah ROLL TIDE...........


----------



## joelowry (Dec 16, 2010)

I am having hard time with pulled pork. two things one. on a charcoal grill i can not get the temp down past 250. two. i think i am pulling the meat off to early at a internal temp of 140. also the meat i feel like is kind bland. please help me!


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 16, 2010)

Try foiling when the internal temp gets to 165. Then place it back in smoker until the internal temp gets to 205. Remove from smoker wrap it in a couple of towels and place it into an ice chest for at least an 1 hr. I've left mine in for as long as 3 hrs and it was still very hot when I pulled it. You'll find it to be very easy to pull. It will practically fall apart. One other thing when foiling at 165 you might a little apple juice to it.

I learned this method right here and has always yielded a good result.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 16, 2010)

watch out for nut pilfering squirells!

 


Squirrel said:


> Well great time of day, ain't you just precious. One hell of a football team ya got there too. I love the boston butts because they are just soooo yummy. Good luck and looking forward to some great pictures of your, umm, butt. LOL!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome I guess.....GO DUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the board, and i think your appron is awesome. WAR EAGLE! Im a huge Tiger fan from up here in PA. Im so pumped about the National Championship Game.

Happy Smoking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome Josh, Nice looking bird


----------



## flash (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome. Not my favorite SEC school, but you still have to say* GO SEC!!!!!!*


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## dogcop1us (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## smokezilla (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcolme 2 SMF Josh,  if you are in pharmacy school you should fit right in here, just kidding, smoke on


----------



## joliver449 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guys! My name's Josh. While I'm not new to smoking meat or Smoking-Meat.com, I just realized yesterday there was a forum that I was missing out on! I'm currently in pharmacy school at Auburn University. I picked up smoking meat when I was out at a local chain bbq restaurant. As I was eating the dry overpriced meat, I was thinking for this price I could make meat twice as good and twice as much. I'm self taught and I have the most basic of a cue setup (ECB). I have successfully done prok, chicken, turkey, and beef cuts. My overall favorite is the Boston Butt so far. I like to think of myself as an "on the uprise" smoker. I only know a few basics but I know enough to make my friends and family go crazy. I probably won't ever be good enough to compete in competitions or anything but I know as long as I love doing it, I'll be still smoking when I'm 90 years old.


----------



## bamasmoker (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to SMF its a great place and great people here. My favorite is Boston butts and ribs. But I will smoke anything and try it. Take the

free 5 day couse it really helps.  Great game yesterday good luck down the road. RTR..


----------



## eman (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to SMF! But ya got to get rid of that UGLY apron.LOL


----------



## dave54 (Nov 27, 2010)

welcome you;ll love it here

  Great bunch of guys here to help with anything


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 27, 2010)

First off Welcome Josh to SMF. Well your bird looks good but the one things that screwed up like Bob (eman) said that  Apron is really ulgy. Chomp Chomp. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## bluechip (Nov 27, 2010)

eman said:


> Welcome to SMF! But ya got to get rid of that UGLY apron.LOL


I agree.....Welcome to the site and that was a great introduction. It sounds like we are very close in our knowledge of smoking and as long as I can impress family and friends that's good enough for me. Like they said, take the 5 day class, it's got some good basic knowledge in it.

And if Auburn is there for the NC, I will be cheering them on....


----------



## meateater (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Nice looking bird you smoked there.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 27, 2010)

Well great time of day, ain't you just precious. One hell of a football team ya got there too. I love the boston butts because they are just soooo yummy. Good luck and looking forward to some great pictures of your, umm, butt. LOL!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. You don't have to compete to be able to make great Q. I think you've got the right attitude to have some fun with wood, smoke, and Q. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 27, 2010)

HEY bud and welcome to the smf,everybody likes to kid around and joke/have fun and learn.mostly we all like to drool over others q-view.oh yeah ROLL TIDE...........


----------



## joelowry (Dec 16, 2010)

I am having hard time with pulled pork. two things one. on a charcoal grill i can not get the temp down past 250. two. i think i am pulling the meat off to early at a internal temp of 140. also the meat i feel like is kind bland. please help me!


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 16, 2010)

Try foiling when the internal temp gets to 165. Then place it back in smoker until the internal temp gets to 205. Remove from smoker wrap it in a couple of towels and place it into an ice chest for at least an 1 hr. I've left mine in for as long as 3 hrs and it was still very hot when I pulled it. You'll find it to be very easy to pull. It will practically fall apart. One other thing when foiling at 165 you might a little apple juice to it.

I learned this method right here and has always yielded a good result.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 16, 2010)

watch out for nut pilfering squirells!

 


Squirrel said:


> Well great time of day, ain't you just precious. One hell of a football team ya got there too. I love the boston butts because they are just soooo yummy. Good luck and looking forward to some great pictures of your, umm, butt. LOL!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome I guess.....GO DUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to the board, and i think your appron is awesome. WAR EAGLE! Im a huge Tiger fan from up here in PA. Im so pumped about the National Championship Game.

Happy Smoking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome Josh, Nice looking bird


----------



## flash (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome. Not my favorite SEC school, but you still have to say* GO SEC!!!!!!*


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## dogcop1us (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## smokezilla (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcolme 2 SMF Josh,  if you are in pharmacy school you should fit right in here, just kidding, smoke on


----------

